# Quigley Down Under



## ThorOdinson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just caught the last part of Tom Selleck in Quigley Down Under on cable. Did they identify the caliber of that Sharps he carries?
Seems like it would have to be something with the performance of the .50BMG and I know it must be just movie making. Cool though. Thor:smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Quigley_Down_Under



> .45-110 mettalic cartridge with a 540 grain paper-patch bullet


----------



## ThorOdinson (Feb 28, 2009)

*Quigley*

Thanks for the caliber. I punched that into DogPile and up pops reproductions for that Sharps costing about 2K. Even said that a 45-70 was available that would be easier to come by and that the 45-70 would easily match the original caliber.

Having a 45-70 I can't imagine making 1000 yard shots but then I'm not Quigley


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The .45-110 is a big honkin' cartridge....










The 45-70 is right of center with the 110 round being third from the last (left to right), it's not easy to dwarf the .45-70, but the 110 does it well...


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow! Them big suckers sure go with the hat! :smt033


----------

